# Siemens LOGO 8  Sauerestoffsonde Auswerten  signal 4 bis 20 mA ?



## cool-tx@web.de (19 September 2018)

Hallo 

ich bräuchte mal bisschen Hilfe
hier zu meine Problem ich habe eine kleine Steuerung für meine Kreislaufanlage (Forellen Aquakultur) gebaut die steuert  diverse Pumpen und den Trommelfilter würde jetzt noch gerne eine Sauerstoff Überwachung mit integrieren.

würde gerne diese Sonde  https://iks-industrial.com/10_sauerstoff_sensor.php an eine Analogeingang anschließen.



Sonden:    4mA-20mA Einspricht        0 bis 200 %   Sauerstoffsätigung,   oder  0 bis 20 mg/l Sauerstoff  

wie skaliere ich das in der logo ? das es mir einmal die 0 bis 200 % Sat an zeigt und einmal die  0 bis 20  mg/l?



Güße Johann


----------



## GUNSAMS (21 September 2018)

Du schreibst nicht, wo du den Sensor anschließen willst. Die Analogeingänge eines Basismoduls haben nur 0-10V Eingänge.
Wenn du den Sensor an einen 0-10V Eingang anschließen willst, kannst du dies mittels eines 500 Ohm Widerstands lösen.


----------



## cool-tx@web.de (24 September 2018)

Hallo Danke schon mal für die Antwort.
Ich habe eine LOGO 8 24 RCEo - 6ED1052-2HB08-0BA0 
https://www.automation24.de/siemens-logo-24-rceo-6ed1052-2hb08-0ba0
da habe ich doch die Möglichkeit zu wählen zwischen 0 bis 10 V  oder 4 bis 20mA?


----------



## GUNSAMS (24 September 2018)

Dieses Basismodul hat keine analogen Eingänge. Nur Basismodule, welche ausschließlich mit Gleichspannung als Versorgungsspannung arbeiten, haben analoge Eingänge. Und dann auch nur als 0-10V.
Du benötigst ein analoges Erweiterungsmodul, das AM2.
Siemens LOGO! 8 AM2 - 6ED1055-1MA00-0BA2
Beidem Modul entscheidest du dann durch den Anschluß an die entsprechende Klemme, ob das Signal 0-10V oder 0/4-20mA hat.


----------

